# Thanks Bud.



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

I just received my V2 kit and am very impressed with the personalized service Bud provides. He substituted parts I didnt need. Answered questions within 12 hours or less and gave me allot of setup tips.

If your thinking about ordering anything from Bud. Dont hesitate.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank You !!!


----------

